
Trust 'undermined' by food delivery firms over hygiene - jfk13
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-48705066
======
verdverm
I didn't think of this when I was doing instacart.

My main thing with that experience was incentives. On numerous occasions, the
shipper would sub for an item 3-4x more expensive. Then they had that campaign
for getting cash tips.

I ended up going shopping for myself again mainly because quality of the
perishables.

